#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Why Bonamil for infant 0 - 6 months is cheaper? Even though it has a higher level of nutrients

## superidol

Hi guys!  :Wave:  please lamdagi ko nnyo.. ngano maz barato mn ning Bonamil compare sa uban gatas ?  :Cheesy:  Bsan mas taas mn xa ug nutrients. . as of now breast feed ug NAN one H.W ang milk sa akong baby ron...

*Comparison table for NAN Pro one, Lactum, Bonamil*


*Bonamil for infant 0 - 6 months 1.2kg* *mall price = P609.00*
]

*Lactum for infant 0 - 6 months 1.2kg* *mall price = P611.00*


*Nan Pro one for infant 0 - 6 months 1.3kg* *mall price = P1,050.00*

----------


## 2t+gasoline

tungod kay barato man ang Buwad nmo @*superidol* mao na barato pod ang Bonamil :Cheesy:

----------


## yhokz101

Stick to breast feeding and or NAN..

I would stay away sa Bona.. my friend who is a nutritionist says it has fairly lot of sugar compared to other infant milk formula.

----------


## superidol

> Stick to breast feeding and or NAN..
> 
> I would stay away sa Bona.. my friend who is a nutritionist says it has fairly lot of sugar compared to other infant milk formula.


ahhh! thnx sa info bro.. mao d i nka ingon ang mga relatives sa akong wife nga mkapatambok ang bona.. dghan d i ug sugar  :Cheesy:

----------


## r3roble

breast milk nlang idol...

----------


## ingkiang

kabalo nko, walay DHA. importante kaayo ng DHA sa bata for the brain.

----------


## superidol

> breast milk nlang idol...


kulangan jd xa sa breast milk bai r3roble. .  :Sad:  baby boy mn gd.. ingon aq parents natural ra daw sa bby boy nga kusog mo didi. .

----------


## insomiac

kaluoy sad nimo @*superidol* wala na diay mabilin para imoha gatas hehehehe.... wala mi naka try ug bona but H.I.P.P organic milk nuon haapy ra kaayo mi sa result sa amo baby... mahal2x lang hehehe

----------


## superidol

> kabalo nko, walay DHA. importante kaayo ng DHA sa bata for the brain.


hala! thank you kaau sa info bro.. tinood jd! ge try nako ug google about  ARA ug DHA. . kani nga nutrients ang naa sa NAN nga wala sa lactum ug bonamil. . 
--> Infant - The Benefits Of DHA & ARA | EarthsBest
-->Omega-3 DHA Health Benefits for Infant Development | life

----------


## superidol

> kaluoy sad nimo @*superidol* wala na diay mabilin para imoha gatas hehehehe.... wala mi naka try ug bona but H.I.P.P organic milk nuon haapy ra kaayo mi sa result sa amo baby... mahal2x lang hehehe


hehehe, nakalitan gni ko b4 bro, sa mga gatas sa buntis . .  :Cheesy:  wla ko mag too nga mahal2x pd d i .. samot na ning gatas sa baby. . grabe ka mahal  :Cheesy:  ge advice.san mn gd mi sa Pedia nga NAN H.W ang epa inom ni bby if makulangan. . hubakon mn gd mi ni missis b4, mao taas pd ang posibility nga hubakon pd c baby. .  :Sad:

----------


## H.Wolowitz

dili pwede mag-exclusive imo misis boss?

----------


## superidol

> dili pwede mag-exclusive imo misis boss?


ma hotdan jd xa bai witz  :Sad:  bsta ma hurot na ang milk ni misis, e tukmod na ni bby eyang didi unya mag hilak na xa.. bsan pa e try namo ug puga eyang didi wla nay mo gawas  :Sad:  mao kaelangan pa mi mag add ug mga 60 - 90ml nga formula milk pra lng dili lng ma kulangan c bby. .

----------


## H.Wolowitz

> ma hotdan jd xa bai witz  bsta ma hurot na ang milk ni misis, e tukmod na ni bby eyang didi unya mag hilak na xa.. bsan pa e try namo ug puga eyang didi wla nay mo gawas  mao kaelangan pa mi mag add ug mga 60 - 90ml nga formula milk pra lng dili lng ma kulangan c bby. .


mao ba? mag-inum ba ug gatas pirme imu misis boss, like 3x a day? 

naa jd uban in-ana at first peru sige gihapon ug patotoy sa bata bisan wala nay gatas kay mudaghan ra mn na kadugayan peru dapat sd mo-inum ug gatas ang mama, ug uban pang sabaw sa kalibutan hehe

----------


## chrislee

> hala! thank you kaau sa info bro.. tinood jd! ge try nako ug google about  ARA ug DHA. . kani nga nutrients ang naa sa NAN nga wala sa lactum ug bonamil. . 
> --> Infant - The Benefits Of DHA & ARA | EarthsBest
> -->Omega-3 DHA Health Benefits for Infant Development | life


S26 d i?? hehehe mao daw na among gatas sauna sa bata pa...

----------


## Arin

nindot sad jud ni bona oi.. akong baby bfore tabachingching kaau then gi promil ni gamay.. mao gi balik namo bonamil ug bonakid nah ni tambok ug balik..

----------


## Don Manoah

pakan a ug kinhason kada adlaw boss imo misis para naa breastmilk. kana sang mga tunoan ang mga utan labi nang kamunggay, grabe maka produce ug milk. tried and tested na namo sa akong mrs sa una kadtong sa among 2nd child kadtong budgeted kaau mi unya maglisod mi ug palit ug gatas. nilungtad sad ug hapit 1year nag breastfeed among anak.

----------


## superidol

> nindot sad jud ni bona oi.. akong baby bfore tabachingching kaau then gi promil ni gamay.. mao gi balik namo bonamil ug bonakid nah ni tambok ug balik..


mka tambok jd ang bona sis.. mao pd ingon sa among pedia last week, pro dili mn daw kuno ka kompyansahan ang bona.. kay taas dw ug sugar.. mao dali mo tambok ang baby

- - - Updated - - -




> pakan a ug kinhason kada adlaw boss imo misis para naa breastmilk. kana sang mga tunoan ang mga utan labi nang kamunggay, grabe maka produce ug milk. tried and tested na namo sa akong mrs sa una kadtong sa among 2nd child kadtong budgeted kaau mi unya maglisod mi ug palit ug gatas. nilungtad sad ug hapit 1year nag breastfeed among anak.



uu bro, dghan mn ug milk ako missis.. halos cge gni mi ug utan dd2 sa balay, mao maningkamot jd ko ug kaon ug pinirito dri sa trabaho-an  :Cheesy:  ang problema namo ron, murag dili mi kamao mo gamit sa breast pump..  :Hopelessness:  kay hinay kaay mo gawas ang gatas.. pro qng pisliton mo sirit mn pd..

----------


## Don Manoah

> mka tambok jd ang bona sis.. mao pd ingon sa among pedia last week, pro dili mn daw kuno ka kompyansahan ang bona.. kay taas dw ug sugar.. mao dali mo tambok ang baby
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uu bro, dghan mn ug milk ako missis.. halos cge gni mi ug utan dd2 sa balay, mao maningkamot jd ko ug kaon ug pinirito dri sa trabaho-an  ang problema namo ron, murag dili mi kamao mo gamit sa breast pump..  kay hinay kaay mo gawas ang gatas.. pro qng pisliton mo sirit mn pd..


di ba kanang breast pump mura potpot sa kanang namaligya ug puto ug kutsinta? :Cheesy:  pisliton na daan ang bomba ana boss una ibutang sa breast kanang mohaom jud pra naay suction effect unya buhian na dayon ang bomba.hinay2x na moproduce ang milk.

----------


## Kulai2Kalai

Your Daughter andSon is not a "COW" para mo inum og gatas nga ingon ana..Better nalang kay Breast Feed dyd from the mother and use breast Pump para ma move sa babyron.

----------


## SioDenz

Basta magsugod ug BO or BU bro barato na, Sama sa BU-WAD imung baligya..  :Cheesy: 

basta daghan Sugar Mutambok jud ang Bata, Kasagaran mahalon nga gatas gamay ra sugar. Hasta kanang Lactose Free sa Infagrow kay aplod kaayu ang taste.  :Smiley:

----------


## yhokz101

> S26 d i?? hehehe mao daw na among gatas sauna sa bata pa...


 @*superidol*, bro try daw ni *S26*.. mao ni sa ako baby karon. although medyo mahal cya pero i know bawe ra na sa halin sa inyung negosyo..  :Smiley:

----------


## superidol

> @*superidol*, bro try daw ni *S26*.. mao ni sa ako baby karon. although medyo mahal cya pero i know bawe ra na sa halin sa inyung negosyo..


 :Cheesy:  hehehe, ginagmay rmn ni amo.a bai @*yhokz101* oi..  :Cheesy:  dghan pd nag ingon nga nindot daw ang S26.. pro mo sunod lng sa mi sa ge suggest sa pedia nga nan h.w.. hadlok jd ko ma hubakon ug sayo among bby  :Hopelessness:

----------


## yhokz101

Nganu mahubakon man bai.. Ayaw lang undangi pod ang pag breastfeeding. Mao man jd na ang best source sa milk para sa bata.

----------


## akosiLynn

Bonamil maka takbok kai daghan sugar daun walay DHA..
Akong anak kai Nan xa before...

----------


## MrTuthaus

> Hi guys!  please lamdagi ko nnyo.. ngano maz barato mn ning Bonamil compare sa uban gatas ?  Bsan mas taas mn xa ug nutrients. . as of now breast feed ug NAN one H.W ang milk sa akong baby ron...
> 
> *Comparison table for NAN Pro one, Lactum, Bonamil*
> 
> 
> *Bonamil for infant 0 - 6 months 1.2kg* *mall price = P609.00*
> ]
> 
> *Lactum for infant 0 - 6 months 1.2kg* *mall price = P611.00*
> ...


walay DHA and ARA ang bonamil which is very important jud for infant.. Read this mam The Role of DHA and ARA in Infant Nutrition and Neurodevelopmental Outcomes

----------


## xinevirtucio

> kulangan jd xa sa breast milk bai r3roble. .  baby boy mn gd.. ingon aq parents natural ra daw sa bby boy nga kusog mo didi. .


hi superidol  :Smiley:  I have a baby boy too he's 8 months na and exclusively breastfed...not from day 1 but from day 5 na mix xa sa first 5 days ka nadelay ug gawas ako milk cuz CS ko...anyway... ako cuzin ng bona before ang ending constipated cya cuz murag taas2x ug iron content ang bona.

regarding breastfeeding. supply and demand na idol...if taas ang demand ni baby musaka ra milk supply..that is why feed on demand basta breastfeeding  :Smiley:  and mura lang na cla kulangan ang breastfed babies kai mag cge totoy every 2 hours...ang reason ana is dali ma absorb ang breastmilk mao dali ra madigest mao gutomon nsad cla...dli na kai kulang ang milk  :Smiley:

----------


## SioDenz

sa mga nag formula, pila ka bottle mahurot sa inyung baby? sa ako kay 2yrs+ nya mga 6man kada adlaw kana 260ml na botelya, usahay 8.  :Smiley:

----------


## ace_82

kana tungod sa marketing....

----------


## fejazir

..the best ghapon ang breastmilk ts...tngali mas dghan na ang formula na ghatag ninyo ni baby kaysa BM mao ni-gamay samot ang milk ni mother...kadugayan ana no ky mas mu-prefer na ang baby sa formula kay mas lami bya na sa BM which is sayang.

Read the benefits sa BM vs formula. Kanang formula, bsan dghan pa kaau nag mga vits n churvaness, dli na tanan ma-absorb ni baby. Lahi ra mn gud ang cow's milk. I've read gani b4 na mas maau pa ang goat's milk ky sa cow's milk...mas duol2 cyag benefits sa human milk and mas maau ang absorption.

----------


## inchit

actually, you can't compare NAN with Bonna... ang NAN (nestle) mao ni ilang mahalon na gatas na with DHA and AHA ang ka level sa NAN kay S26 (wyeth)... ang nestogen(nestle) kay ang pwede ma compare sa bonna (wyeth) mao ni ila pinakabarato just in case dli ka afford ang uban kay mahal man ng NAN or S26... my pedia said dli maayo pa imnon ang baby ug milk na HW or Lactose free when it's not needed kay ma.anad nya ang tiyan sa bata, dili unta lactose intolirant, ma lactose intolirant nlng kay g.anad ninyo ug lactose free... uban pedia resitaan kag mahal na gatas just for preference and for marketing... and still breastmilk is still best for babies...  :Smiley:

----------

